# Dove Field etiquette......



## Nitro (Sep 6, 2009)

From another site. I think that we all need a reminder once in a while.

I am taking my landowner a small gift tomorrow to show appreciation. 

Hope all of you have a great Dove season!!!

Dove Hunt Etiquette

Know the Rules & Regs and know the field’s “code.”
I’ve hunted many fields in many states and while the general “code of ethics” is similar there are things you should be aware of.  Whether you’re hunting a public field or are going as a guest on a private field, make sure you know that field’s code of conduct.


Be prepared! Be sure to take what you need. License, picture ID, shells, gun, water, etc. Don’t be that guy who runs out of something important (shells) and has to ask others to lend him something. 


Be on time! There’s nothing more frustrating than showing up for what is projected to be a barn-burner, all of my mess is ready and I’m eager to listen to the Hunt Master go over his checklist then draw for my stand and hit the field. However, there’s always “that guy” who shows up late and causes the whole group to wait on him before the Hunt Master can get things underway. Don’t be “that guy!” Be early and prepared! You’ll also have a some time to shoot the breeze with other fellas in the club who you may not know. It’s nice to know the names of the guys you’ll be hunting with.


Shoot on time! Be sure you know what to expect. If the Hunt Master is going to signal by airhorn when it’s time to shoot or if you’re not to shoot until you’re nestled into your “stand.” For safety’s and enjoyment sake it’s a good practice to keep your shotgun’s action open (or gun in case) until you have settled in to your “stand.” You’ll have plenty of opportunities to shoot birds and it helps your attitude and mindset when the first time you shoulder your gun you’re in the set and ready position. Be patient and don’t start off on the wrong foot by being “that guy” who starts shooting at birds before he reaches his stand or before “shoot at will” is signaled. That’s a sure fire way to never get invited back.


Only point your gun at what you want to kill. My biggest pet peeve on a dove field is two-fold; 1) when an acquaintance or stranger walks up to me on the dove field to say hey and he’s paying more attention to what he’s going to say than where his gun is pointed and 2) when that same person walks up to me with the action of his gun closed (if auto or pump) or if his double barrel is locked. Unless you are on your “stand” keep the action of your gun open or if carrying a double keep your gun breeched. 

Only shoot when you’re on your stand. I’ve seen too many times a guy who wings a bird which sails into the woods behind his position and other patrons. He leaves his stand to claim his bird and walks behind other hunters and is out of their site. As fate has it, while searching for his bird he finds himself in a place where more birds are. He gets caught up in the moment and starts shooting – not knowing exactly where other hunters are. It’s an unsettling feeling when you’re in proximity of someone who’s caught up in the moment and blasting away in every direction. Unload your gun and leave it on your “stand.” Collect the bird and return to your stand, reload and get ready. You’ll have plenty more opportunities to shoot birds. Also, when you fell a bird in front of you and within sight of the patrons around you, open the action of your gun and leave it on your stand while you pick up the bird you just shot. There’s no reason to get in a hurry and run out to pick up your bird with a loaded gun which you probably forgot to put the safety on after the excitement of felling the fowl.

Low bird! Enough said, don’t be an idiot! If it’s a low bird don’t even shoulder your gun, just shout “Low bird!”

Don't drink prior to or during a hunt! This is right up there with shooting a low bird. Stupidity on your part will put others in harms' way. There'll be time after the hunt to have a coldbeer. 


Pick up your shells! When the hunt is over, take a few minutes to pick up your spent shotgun shells and empty water bottles. Use the Boy Scout motto, “Leave it cleaner than you found it.” When walking back to the hill pick up any trash/empties you happen upon.


Thank the host/huntmaster. At the end of the hunt make a point to thank 1) the guy who invited you on the hunt and 2) the host of the hunt. You should feel honored that one of your buddies thought enough of you to invite you to hunt with him. You should also recognize all of the hard work, time and money it takes to have a dove field. Take a minute to introduce yourself to the host/huntmaster, compliment him on his field and thank him for the opportunity to hunt that day. I have a pile of “camo hats,” some are DU some are Delta and some are FF. It’s a good gesture to keep ‘em in your truck and give ‘em to kids that are on the shoot. Kids always look up to the guys in the field.


Keep your bag separate! It’s good practice to take a grocery bag with you for the sole purpose of putting your kill in the bag and in the cooler before you drive home. If you have a couple guys riding with you it’ll make things easier and legal if you keep your bags separate.


Take a kid! Take a kid on a dove shoot this year, be it a son/daughter, grandson/daughter or a friend’s kid. The dove field is a great start to introducing a youngun to the world of hunting


----------



## hunt4bone (Sep 6, 2009)

Very well said!


----------



## CAL (Sep 6, 2009)

Excellent post!Since I generally have an opening day shoot I can understand all your suggestions.They all have merit!All of my shoots are pay shoots the first few  days of the season and I never charge for a young person wanting to be there.Always enjoy the kids that participate.Some shoot and some don't but they are always welcome at my farm.This is our new generation of sportsman and they need to learn as much as possible,not only about the law but field etiquette as well.
My thanks for posting!


----------



## Murphy (Sep 6, 2009)

Took my daughter

Picked up every empty shell

Made sure my gun and hers was empty and open when we weren't on our buckets

loaded out and went back and checked to make sure we didn't leave anything

I went WMA but always bring a gift to a landowner hunt

Pops taught me all the code
Ill teach her all the code


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 6, 2009)

Great post Andy!

We had a good time this weekend.  I took my cousin who'd never been before yesterday and didn't see a whole lot... and then this morning I took my niece and nephew.

We didn't get a whole lot og birds, but we all know that a "good" dove shoot isn't just about the birds. 

Hope you had a "barn burner".


----------



## 30 06 (Sep 6, 2009)

Very well said sir.


----------



## breathe in (Sep 7, 2009)

rant on:

The fields I went to had guy's on it marking their spot with chairs/stools earlier than 6:30. I walk on the field around 11:30 and start looking for a spot. I'm walking and see an empty seat, and another, and another, seven in total. 
  I saw only two guy's finally come and sit on their stools, around 2:30. I saw three guys leaving at dusk say. "yeah, those two are ours also", and go pick up empty seats. 
  So I guess, people brought two or three chairs/stools so they could mark a larger shooting lane. 
  Should be a rule, after 12:30 or 1:00, spot's forfeited if your not on it. 

rant off.


----------



## J-Bomb (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is a bit of etiquette:

-Every time I go on a shoot, I am amazed by one more thing I have never seen before.

-This time it was the fool right down the way who wore *blazing white shorts* to a shoot!  I am not expert, but I think any creature (like a dove-for instance) which has no problem picking out tiny little seeds in the middle of straw stubble in a big field would probably be able to spot some absolute idiot in BLAZING WHITE SHORTS!  

-Possibly part of the reason I saw 3 birds all day!

-It is ceaselessly amazing to me that people this dumb find their way through the world somehow.


----------



## zzweims (Sep 7, 2009)

J-Bomb--I think you and White Shorts Boy should get a room.  He's all you talk about


----------



## Murphy (Sep 7, 2009)

How much of a Difference between White Shorts and A White (Yellow) Lab?


----------



## boparks (Sep 7, 2009)

Good post Andy.

It's funny that for once I was glad to just be getting away from work and didn't really care how well the birds flew. 

I mentioned this to the couple that put on the shoot and told them not to worry about me as I was just happy to be there get away for a day and I appreacited a spot to stand in their field.

As it turned out I shot every shell I brought which I suppose indicates that there were a lot of birds and that I have gotten rusty due to not being on a field in a few years.

There were alot of birds and it was very organized. Everyone drew station numbers and hunted accordingly.

Yesterday was worse and today isn't much better as I did so many squats during the shoot that I'm walking like a man with 2 wooden legs.


----------



## dognducks (Sep 7, 2009)

Good Post!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 10, 2009)

breathe in said:


> rant on:
> 
> The fields I went to had guy's on it marking their spot with chairs/stools earlier than 6:30. I walk on the field around 11:30 and start looking for a spot. I'm walking and see an empty seat, and another, and another, seven in total.
> I saw only two guy's finally come and sit on their stools, around 2:30. I saw three guys leaving at dusk say. "yeah, those two are ours also", and go pick up empty seats.
> ...



I've been know to put out 3 buckets 40 yards apart and hunt the middle one.  I usually get to the field around 6:30 on opening day.  I got tired of some idiot who slept late walking into the field at noon, setting down 40 yards from me, and messing up my shooting all day.  I didn't lose sleep to get a good spot just to have someone else screw it up.

If I get to a field late and all the best spots are taken, I play musical buckets.  I'll hunt a bucket until the owner shows up and claims it.  Then, I'll move on to another empty bucket.  Several years ago, I picked a really good blind and shot out of it all day.  The owner of the bucket never did show up.  When I left at dark, I left the bucket there.  If I had "respected the bucket" as others call it, I probably wouldn't have gotten much, if any, shooting, and a super good blind would have gone unused all day.


----------



## short stop (Sep 10, 2009)

J-Bomb said:


> Here is a bit of etiquette:
> 
> -Every time I go on a shoot, I am amazed by one more thing I have never seen before.
> 
> ...



I wore    kakis   and my son acutally wore  white  shorts  .. 
 we  killed  28   SAT  --we lost a few  cripples    that were claimed by others   mid field .    We  had  birds  lightin  on  powerline  over head and     all around us  on the  field  all day  long ..   I  got  dive bombed  evrytime   I went  to  retrieve a bird ..


  musta  been the white shorts ...lol   because the   Father son duo that sat   in the  next spot   over  also  limited out with  30    as well . 

  no worse than   having  someone  with  a white  5 gallon bucket  on the field ,  or  a white  cooler ,  or a white  light   colored  lab  on the field .  I could go on and on ...  none of which I have   so much as  even batted an eye at  in nearly  30  yrs  of dove hunting . I grew up farmin   ''country ''  and   seen my fair shair  of top notch  barrel burning shoots ..  Including  ones  where   the farmers   who planted the  fields   hunted  in   blue Pointer brand   overalls  white Tee shirts  and   red / yellow    basball   caps  ..   Since   when did  you have to  wear head to toe  camo  to a dove field ?  '' Please enlighten me oh greatness''         
  Just sounds like you were on a cold  field and need to  find  fault   and something to cry over ....

 good luck on your next shoot , be sure to  carry some  cheese   next time   with you  .. because   you already got the  whine  ...


----------

